
WWV Centennial - dkazdan
http://Wwv100.com
======
dkazdan
This should be an excellent amateur radio special event, Sept. 29 through
October 3. Please encourage school radio clubs, in particular, to sign up for
a contact. Contacts on the station used for school clubs may be longer and
include a talk with NIST/WWV personnel. The four regular stations will
probably have shorter contacts with a certificate available.

